# Thank you engineerboards.com!



## TJM (Jun 18, 2014)

Yesterday, I received very good news from NCEES....glad that's over!

This site was a big help in preparing for the SE exam (and the PE exam as well), so I just wanted to make a post and give a HUGE thank you to everyone who makes this site possible and to all who contribute as well. Thanks!!


----------



## darius (Jun 20, 2014)

TJM said:


> Yesterday, I received very good news from NCEES....glad that's over!
> 
> This site was a big help in preparing for the SE exam (and the PE exam as well), so I just wanted to make a post and give a HUGE thank you to everyone who makes this site possible and to all who contribute as well. Thanks!!


Well, I think you can share your experience and I am pretty sure that someone will benefit from it or get a good idea to follow some of your strategies.

Keep us posted and then will be a mutual thank you. 

Cheers!


----------



## hylton (Jun 30, 2014)

This site is surely a very big help for preparations of our very important exams. I would like the contributors to write more about environmental remediation, environmental consulting firms and exams matter for becoming an environmental expert.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 30, 2014)

hylton said:


> This site is surely a very big help for preparations of our very important exams. I would like the contributors to write more about environmental remediation, environmental consulting firms and exams matter for becoming an environmental expert.






huh??


----------

